# Two stage trigger



## 223HollowPoint (Apr 24, 2006)

Hello,
I own a Beretta 96, and heard about two stage triggers. Does anyone know if the 92 and 96 use a two stage trigger? I know there is a little play in the trigger before it reaches the point of engaging the trigger. I actually like this feature (if it was a planned feature), because it allows me to know exactly when the gun will fire. Is this the 2 stage trigger feature?
Thanks,
Hollow javascript:emoticon(':?')


----------

